# 1998 Dodge 3500 chip truck Payload & towing capacity?



## summit583guy (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi guys im looking at buying a used 98 dodge 3500 dually, cummins, 4x4 and a steel dump box. Does anybody know if I would be well within the safe payload capacity with a 10ft box and 5 ft sides (full of chips ) & towing a bc1000 vermeer chipper? or should I move up to a F450 ,550?


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know how much a bed full of chips weigh but I would think it would be too much if it's over 3k lbs in the truck.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 27, 2013)

summit583guy said:


> Hi guys im looking at buying a used 98 dodge 3500 dually, cummins, 4x4 and a steel dump box. Does anybody know if I would be well within the safe payload capacity with a 10ft box and 5 ft sides (full of chips ) & towing a bc1000 vermeer chipper? or should I move up to a F450 ,550?



I've got an old truck at the shop exactly like you described but it is not a dump. Same year same everything. 62,000 original miles. I would say you need to move up to a heavier truck.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 27, 2013)

summit583guy said:


> Hi guys im looking at buying a used 98 dodge 3500 dually, cummins, 4x4 and a steel dump box. Does anybody know if I would be well within the safe payload capacity with a 10ft box and 5 ft sides (full of chips ) & towing a bc1000 vermeer chipper? or should I move up to a F450 ,550?



We do it a lot and yes the truck will be (legally) overloaded. But it will handle it fine. Me dump insert weighs like 800 pounds then the salt spreader weighs 500 then I put we'll over 3k in salt in it and its fine. Overloaded yes but does it all day long in my 3500.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 27, 2013)

Those weight ratings are actually more of a suggestion cause we all know it ain't loaded til its overloaded.

I have seen some small trucks and some big chippers. I think its a little much. I run a F350, ten foot steel box and pull a 4500lb chipper. I think that is within reason but I still don't go anywhere near DOT stops or scales.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Feb 27, 2013)

If it's a good deal and in good shape it would be a good stepping stone until you get something bigger. Good condition used f450's and 550's are significantly more expensive.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just be careful! Don't load it too heavy and give yourself lots of space between the car in front of you. It'll tow very heavy but if you overload it stopping power will be compromised.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 27, 2013)

mikewhite85 said:


> If it's a good deal and in good shape it would be a good stepping stone until you get something bigger. Good condition used f450's and 550's are significantly more expensive.



The only problem with the fords anymore is you can't get a new one that isn't poop anymore. I just got a paper from ford about the lawsuits for the 6.0 and the new 6.4 I'm getting 3200.00 for all the parts I changed finally!!!! They won't reimburse my labor but at least I got something back.

That lawsuits has close to 100k people involved.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Feb 27, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> The only problem with the fords anymore is you can't get a new one that isn't poop anymore. I just got a paper from ford about the lawsuits for the 6.0 and the new 6.4 I'm getting 3200.00 for all the parts I changed finally!!!! They won't reimburse my labor but at least I got something back.
> 
> That lawsuits has close to 100k people involved.



Wow. Did not know about the lawsuits but have heard that the 6.0 is garbage. When I was looking for a truck a few months ago there were some 6.0's going really cheap but I steered way clear of them. I ended up buying an f550 with a gas v10 due to emissions laws being so stingy around here. Truck is great so far.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ya the v10 will do you good. But the diesels even the 6.4 is included in the suite.


----------



## 04titanse (Feb 27, 2013)

I think you will be fine with a load a chips and towing a chipper. I have had 5,000lbs in the bed of my 1 ton drw with a dump body and it handles it just fine. I have also had it loaded with 4,000+ pounds plus towing 13,000lbs. It was overloaded, but really handled it quite well. Just go slow and be careful.


----------



## summit583guy (Feb 28, 2013)

I know those trucks will haul pretty much anything. Everybody knows those 12 & 24 valve 5.9 cummins are awesome with the dana rear end. Problem is the DOT often sets up roadblocks around here and there not always visible. I got busted last year in my f350, non dually diesel pulling my little 625 vermeer and a full load of chips in my dump insert. I was 500lbs over my legal limit and got fined $600 & had to get a saftey inspection at the mechanic. According to the DOT officer my stock f350 4x4 diesel 1999 can only carry a combined weight of 5000lbs (payload & trailer) that seems pretty low if you ask me.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 28, 2013)

summit583guy said:


> I know those trucks will haul pretty much anything. Everybody knows those 12 & 24 valve 5.9 cummins are awesome with the dana rear end. Problem is the DOT often sets up roadblocks around here and there not always visible. I got busted last year in my f350, non dually diesel pulling my little 625 vermeer and a full load of chips in my dump insert. I was 500lbs over my legal limit and got fined $600 & had to get a saftey inspection at the mechanic. According to the DOT officer my stock f350 4x4 diesel 1999 can only carry a combined weight of 5000lbs (payload & trailer) that seems pretty low if you ask me.



It all comes down to how you have it registered. 

I know my 2012 dodge 3500 dually, can tow 17k on the bumper, and 20k on a goose neck. But in order for me to tow over 10,000 lbs, i need to get a combination weight rating on my truck, which causes me to pay $500 a year registration, and get my truck inspected every 6 months.

As far as what chips weigh, i know when i buy mulch, it weighs about 700 lbs a yard. I would guess fresh chips would weigh less, but 700 lbs a yard would be a safe number to use for figuring out what a full load of chips weighs.


----------



## les-or-more (Feb 28, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> The only problem with the fords anymore is you can't get a new one that isn't poop anymore. I just got a paper from ford about the lawsuits for the 6.0 and the new 6.4 I'm getting 3200.00 for all the parts I changed finally!!!! They won't reimburse my labor but at least I got something back.
> 
> That lawsuits has close to 100k people involved.


I got a letter last week about a class action lawsuit, the one I got has 150k dollars being potentially awarded to the plaintiffs and 14 million to the lawyers. If it is the same one and there are 100k people making claims the lawyers will be the only ones to gain anything.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 28, 2013)

les-or-more said:


> I got a letter last week about a class action lawsuit, the one I got has 150k dollars being potentially awarded to the plaintiffs and 14 million to the lawyers. If it is the same one and there are 100k people making claims the lawyers will be the only ones to gain anything.



It said I could possibly recoup my repairs I can only hope so.


----------



## lxt (Feb 28, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> It all comes down to how you have it registered.
> 
> I know my 2012 dodge 3500 dually, can tow 17k on the bumper, and 20k on a goose neck. But in order for me to tow over 10,000 lbs, i need to get a combination weight rating on my truck, which causes me to pay $500 a year registration, and get my truck inspected every 6 months.
> .



someone lied to you!!!!! first off im not sure a 3500 dodge can tow 17k on the bumper & 20k on a gooseneck legally???? 2 a year inspections are for QMCV (qualified motor carrier vehicles) GVWR of 17,001 & above , the commonwealth asks that you regsiter as a combination, your registration fee is based on vehicle weight class........there is no way your weight rating is class 8, thats what I have & its $405 a year............but everyone should check out the new FMCSR & the new CDL law, you like all the new BS you are gonna have to have now! whatever you do dont get caught overweight!!!!!!!!!!!! & have your Med Card ready.


LXT.....


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 28, 2013)

http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/2012/ram_2500_3500/capability/towing_payload/

The 2013 is supposed to be up to 30k on them. I don't know how you would do it legally without a CDL for a lot of people.


----------



## summit583guy (Feb 28, 2013)

What is a CDL? I don't think that exists in BC. Here our license restricts us by number of axles. In BC were allowed to drive a single axle bucket truck without air brakes under a regular drivers license. In other provinces such as ontario you need a upgraded license to drive a bucket truck (d license ).


----------



## squad143 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a 1999 Dodge 3500 DRW 4x4 with a steel dump box. I just checked the sticker on the door frame. The GVWR is 11,000 lbs or 4990 Kg.

That figure is the most the DOT will allow that vehicle to travel down a road without being overweight.

To answer your question. Yes it will handle the weight. I highly doubt it will do it legally. You will be better off with a F550 or a RAM 5500. Those have a GVWR of 19,000 lbs.

Here is my truck and my set-up. With the aluminum box (900 lbs empty), full of gear and tools, and without the weight of the chipper tounge added in, it weighs 4300kg. It is very close to it's GVWR. Legally I have room for about 3 yards of chips. It probably holds close to 7 or 8 Yards (extra 3800-4400 lbs) when full. Yes, it will haul it no problem. If full whould I be overweight? Way over. I rarely fill it unless I'm on private cottage roads. If I have alot of chips to move where I may run into the DOT, I'll bring my dump trailer. Yes, I'm looking for a RAM 5500.


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just some food for thought. My 2012 5500 has a 19,500 GVW. As it sits without any chips it weighs in at 13,500 That leaves 6,000 lbs for chips, with a 14 yard box. Chipper weighs in at 7,000 lbs... truck will do the chipper and load of chips without too much fuss. A few of my friends just bought 3500's with 9' dump beds, they have 13,500 GVW. A 12' box is going to carry at LEAST 14 yards, little bit overweight for a 3500.

As far as rated towing capacity... I spoke with a dealer one day, told him that I had just pulled a 12K excvavator on a friend's trailer for a total haul of 16,500 plus the truck... he was impressed stating that I had just pulled 30K (this of course included the truck)... just food for thought.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 28, 2013)

lxt said:


> someone lied to you!!!!! first off im not sure a 3500 dodge can tow 17k on the bumper & 20k on a gooseneck legally???? 2 a year inspections are for QMCV (qualified motor carrier vehicles) GVWR of 17,001 & above , the commonwealth asks that you regsiter as a combination, your registration fee is based on vehicle weight class........there is no way your weight rating is class 8, thats what I have & its $405 a year............but everyone should check out the new FMCSR & the new CDL law, you like all the new BS you are gonna have to have now! whatever you do dont get caught overweight!!!!!!!!!!!! & have your Med Card ready.
> 
> 
> LXT.....



first off cable slinger your wrong! My 3500 has a gcwr of 30k. The $500 registration is for a combine weight rating for whatever class 30k is. 6 month inspections are for anything registered over 16001 lb( i think). I have had a class A cdl for over 10 years now, plus a medical card. Maybe you should get back to fixxing peoples cable tv. 

they are pulling landscapers over around here that dont have dot numbers and that are over weight, and are fining them for not having combination weight ratings.


----------



## lxt (Mar 2, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> first off cable slinger your wrong! My 3500 has a gcwr of 30k. The $500 registration is for a combine weight rating for whatever class 30k is. 6 month inspections are for anything registered over 16001 lb( i think). I have had a class A cdl for over 10 years now, plus a medical card. Maybe you should get back to fixxing peoples cable tv.
> 
> they are pulling landscapers over around here that dont have dot numbers and that are over weight, and are fining them for not having combination weight ratings.



LOL, I think yer drinking your own bathwater after taking a crap, FMCSR doesnt mention 16001....Its 17,001 for a QMC vehicle, ooo wee a whole 10 years with an A class CDL..........let me know when you have 20 like this cable slinger tree man wanna be!!! & a dodge 3500 is about as suitable for tree work on a large scale as an 80year old climber.

you should be on shipping wars with that set up (Jarrett)!!!!!!! oh & not cable TV`s pudding, its high voltage power lines to un qualified trimmers like you!!!! 


LXT.............


----------



## lxt (Mar 2, 2013)

Stihl MS880, MS460, MS310, MS201t, MS192t x 2, HT101, HT131
01 Cat 236 loader
02 Toro Dingo TX425 mini loader
85 Morbark 200
98 Gmc Altec 55' 
05 Rayco 1625A SJR
05 Carlton SP8018 TRX
GCRS
Ropetek Wraptor



Whats sad is I do this work part time after 26yrs of it full time, ive sold the majority of my equipment & when I see fulltime companies post there equipment list..........It just makes me shake my head, grass cutters have as much tree care equip! im part time & have as much!!!

its a different tree care world now thats for sure.


LXT.......


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 2, 2013)

Lol. When you wanna learn something give me a call cable slinger.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 2, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Lol. When you wanna learn something give me a call cable slinger.



Off topic but I ended up getting a Lesco dual tank. one 100 gal and the other 200. The appeal of having two different chemicals was nice. Got it for 3300 off eBay John deere wanted 7800 new so I jumped, it was three years old with a 9hp Kawasaki like 14gpm


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 2, 2013)

A one ton truck is going to be worn out prematurely, any way you cut it. The 650/6500 class truck is where it starts, they aren't all that expensive used, the money saved can go towards the registration cost, and they wear like iron. In 8 years, my 1987 C70 has gone through a set of tires, inner hub seals, they were rusted through from plowing in the winter, a steering drag link, a radiator and fluid and filters. It's been towed home once, many significantly newer trucks can not say the same.

I feel for the Kali guys, you might as well start looking at 2010 and newer medium duty trucks, the smog nazis are going to put a hurting on small companies with older medium duty rigs.


----------



## Bearcreek (Mar 3, 2013)

In my experience a 12 valve Dodge 3500 will out accelerate a F450 hauling equal loads , especially if some mods are done to the engine. It will not, however, out stop it. The brakes suck compared to the Ford. This is helped somewhat by having a manual tranny but it still will not stop as well. BTW, is your truck a 12 or 24 valve? 98 is the year they switched.


----------



## lxt (Mar 4, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Lol. When you wanna learn something give me a call cable slinger.



LOL, Ill keep that in mind when im 150ft up on a core ten pole putting a new insulator on a 345 line.........Oh unless you meant teach me in tree work???? even funnier, yeah ill be sure to give you a call & then Murphy & then Blakes & then the dan!! 


just be safe out there tree humper!


LXT.........


----------



## timberland ts (Mar 4, 2013)

Kind of funny worked around lines for 15 yrs never saw a 34.5 a 60' bucket couldnt reach. Even the 110 lines could be reached with the tras. Crews 100' bucket. Must have some tall wire in your parts. Took everthing off with a 70' bucket tree related.


----------



## lxt (Mar 7, 2013)

timberland ts said:


> Kind of funny worked around lines for 15 yrs never saw a 34.5 a 60' bucket couldnt reach. Even the 110 lines could be reached with the tras. Crews 100' bucket. Must have some tall wire in your parts. Took everthing off with a 70' bucket tree related.



34.5???? its 345kv transmission line, Hmmm and you worked around lines for 15 years? 110 lines? I think you got yer lines mixed up? not sure how they`re rated where you are?

Transmission lines here are 23t, 69, 138, 345 & 500kv.........a 345kv insulator on a core ten pole.........you`d have a hard time reaching the first X arm with a 70ft bucket & our 125ft double basket just reaches the 2nd X arm, you are climbing to get to the 3rd X arm & even higher to get to the static line. 


LXT..........


----------



## lxt (Mar 9, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> 2012 Ram 2500 & 3500 Towing & Payload | Heavy Hauling | Ram Trucks
> 
> The 2013 is supposed to be up to 30k on them. I don't know how you would do it legally without a CDL for a lot of people.




Im not sure how they`ll do that? when I talked to the guy at the dodge dealership & mentioned this he chuckled.........He did give me a spec sheet on the 2012 ram 3500 & its nothing like whats being mentioned here, the specs I got are:

2012 Ram 3500 4x2 - curb weight 6900lbs, payload 5099lbs, max tow 11,900lbs all this with 1 passenger at 150lbs.
this was the 6.7 cummins turbo diesel & the max GCWR is 19,000lbs regardless of gooseneck or pintle!

this was a regular cab truck as soon as you go extended or quad cab the weights decrease & if you want that dully to be 4x4 (6x6) you lose even more weight, so im not sure how anyone is towing a 20k trailer cause that with the weight of the truck is over 26k & far exceeds the Mfg specs & as I was told by the dealer................someone is BS`ing you cause the 2013 just went past the 20k mark all before it is under 20k

the tow capacity of the 2013 just jumped to 22,700 but with the truck added the GCWR would be over 26k so yeah they would need a CDL & a whole lotta other stuff, Im thinking the 22,700lbs is the 2013 GCWR, which would make more sense!


LXT...........


----------



## Blades of stihl (Mar 17, 2013)

*The ANSWERS to your questions!*

Howdy folks, The 98 is the last year of 12 valve Cummins. The GVWR for '98 3500 is 10,500 lbs. The curb weight with the factory bed is 5,392. The rated towing capacity is 9,600lbs. A bc 1000 weighs 4,680 with 49 hp, 4,860 with 83 hp. Chips weigh 500-1000 lbs per yd very dry to very wet so estimate at 750 lbs per yard. The dump bed with sides is a bit of a guess- I'd say 1,500 would be a safe estimate with the motor, ram and mechanism. Lets also guess at the factory bed weight, it's probably more, but 392 makes the math easier. Subtract the bed and put the dump on and the curb weight goes up to 6,500. GVWR 10,500-curb 6,500= 4,000 lb payload, so the truck is fine with up to 4 yds of wet chips, 8 yds bone dry. The truck 6,500+ trailer 4860= 11,360. In California most 1 tons have a door sticker authorizing 15,000 lbs CGVWR, which would leave you with a legal payload of 3,640 for your chips. Find out what combined weight you're allowed to haul in B.C. and subtract 11,360 (truck+chipper) from that number to get your chip weight allowance. Add 180 lbs if you have the 49 hp. Hope this helps, sorry if you use kilos. All that being said, DO NOT BUY THE TRUCK IF IS AN AUTO. If you already bought it, sell it now before the tranny blows and costs you $3,500. Towing that weight, especially on hills, day in day out, I give you 6 months before problems start regardless of mileage. Dodges are great, Fords are great, Chevys are great, but GET A STICK. If your left leg has been amputated or you need an auto, get a Chevy/GMC with the Allison, but still look for problems to develop eventually. Good luck.


----------



## lxt (Mar 17, 2013)

Blades of stihl.......good post, however 4k of payload??? if the thought is you can put 4,000lbs of material in the bed of a dodge 3500 LEGALLY? you are gonna be in trouble if DOT pull you over, one had better check the GAWR rear & front, this would be axle weight.

I have no doubts the truck can haul what is stated & even more, but I know a couple guys who just got hammered in their dodge 3500`s for being over weight & exceeding max tow capacity, many I know with dodges & the cummins think they`re "billy big rigger" & that they can tow this & haul that cause they gots themselves a cummins!

Bottom line is LEGALLY its not allowed & personally I`d rather have a Cat motor before 2000 yr thats when they were the best, as far as auto trannys, any of the 1 ton models and less will have issues if towing/hauling more than suppose to, but if you jump up to the Mid duty line I suggest GMC with the Allison/Cat option prior Year 2000.............those trucks are awesome & will pull the gates off hell if you could hook up to em!


LXT..........


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 17, 2013)

lxt said:


> Im not sure how they`ll do that? when I talked to the guy at the dodge dealership & mentioned this he chuckled.........He did give me a spec sheet on the 2012 ram 3500 & its nothing like whats being mentioned here, the specs I got are:
> 
> 2012 Ram 3500 4x2 - curb weight 6900lbs, payload 5099lbs, max tow 11,900lbs all this with 1 passenger at 150lbs.
> this was the 6.7 cummins turbo diesel & the max GCWR is 19,000lbs regardless of gooseneck or pintle!
> ...



The salesman you talked to is a knuckle head. Here is the spec sheet off of dodges website.







Towing capacity is 21,900 lbs. This is not CGVW, its just what you can tow. And if you notice, right above that it says you can have a payload of 4800 lbs in the bed.


----------



## lxt (Mar 17, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> The salesman you talked to is a knuckle head. Here is the spec sheet off of dodges website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*I think you have been bobbing for apples in Blakes rearend again!!!*

you might wanna re-read my post nutpump, you posted the specs on a 2 wheel drive regular cab ram meatwhistle!!! wheres the axle weight rating on that spec sheet? those spec sheets are a joke & where is the part that mentions passengers, fuel & options cause all that makes a big difference!!!

tell ya what ole 2tree....... you load you`re rammy up with over 4k or tow what you have posted there in your "make believe" spec sheet & drive down I 79 & see what happens, the specs Blades & I mentioned are spot on when you go to the ram build a truck website which another poster actually put up...........as I said anything prior to 2013 cannot tow 20k & the GCWR is 19 & some change! there is no way a one ton is gonna haul what you are saying.........hell the medium duty trucks from ford, gmc & sterling can only tow max of around 27k with a GCWR of 53K give or take!!

jeesh.........hell, I guess my buddies need to sell their Kenworths & just get dodge 1 tons, LMFAO- 2 dodge 1 tons with over 40k of payload according to 2tree rolling down to Dallas, ha.........beings thats about the max a conventional K&W with a 48ft flatbed can haul....! 

do you even know what "curb weight" means? cause I guess according to your figures the truck will have no passengers or fuel in it uh?


LXT..........


----------



## Blades of stihl (Mar 17, 2013)

*How do you calculate rear axle payload?*



lxt said:


> Blades of stihl.......good post, however 4k of payload??? if the thought is you can put 4,000lbs of material in the bed of a dodge 3500 LEGALLY? you are gonna be in trouble if DOT pull you over, one had better check the GAWR rear & front, this would be axle weight.
> 
> I have no doubts the truck can haul what is stated & even more, but I know a couple guys who just got hammered in their dodge 3500`s for being over weight & exceeding max tow capacity, many I know with dodges & the cummins think they`re "billy big rigger" & that they can tow this & haul that cause they gots themselves a cummins!
> 
> ...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 17, 2013)

lxt said:


> *I think you have been bobbing for apples in Blakes rearend again!!!*
> 
> you might wanna re-read my post nutpump, you posted the specs on a 2 wheel drive regular cab ram meatwhistle!!! wheres the axle weight rating on that spec sheet? those spec sheets are a joke & where is the part that mentions passengers, fuel & options cause all that makes a big difference!!!
> 
> ...



The spec sheet is off of rams website. You just like to argue with people knucklehead. I will get my owners manual out and scan Titans show you. It says what the truck is capable of towing


----------



## lxt (Mar 17, 2013)

Id suggest going to the official ram truck website & clicking on the more details tab by the 3500 model & reading that!! for those who want the MFG specs! 2tree I just went to that site & im not seeing what you`re posting are you sure your truck is not the 4500 model? not wanting to argue!


LXT..........


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 17, 2013)

lxt said:


> Id suggest going to the official ram truck website & clicking on the more details tab by the 3500 model & reading that!! for those who want the MFG specs! 2tree I just went to that site & im not seeing what you`re posting are you sure your truck is not the 4500 model? not wanting to argue!
> 
> 
> LXT..........



Here is the link. I went to ram trucks, clicked on 3500 and clicked on specs, then dimensions and capacitys. It takes a couple seconds to load. I might be wrong, but i think the towing capacity may be more with lower gears also. All i know is i can have a payload (this includes anything in the truck) of 4800 lbs or so and tow 17,000 lbs on the bumper and 21,000 lbs goose neck. I rounded off the weights.


----------



## defensiblespace (Oct 25, 2014)

I have a 2007 dodge 3500 chip truck. My bed hold 15 yards of chips. Chips weigh about 500 lbs per yard for softwood and about 600 to 700 lbs for hardwood. We fill that box to the brim everyday and tow a bc1000 behind it with no problems. I do eventually plan on adding some airbags to help with the weight, but the truck runs and pulls that weight like a champ. I was skeptical when I bought it, but after running that truck for several months now, I say go for it.


----------



## Peter.s (Oct 25, 2014)

I have a 93 F450 I haul 8 yards chips and a 8,200 lb 18" vermeer chipper all the time.
In some states i would be legal in NJ I am not sure - The chipps weigh in around 4-6k depending on what type of tree so my 15k GVW is ok with only the chipps.I was told the weight of the trailer is only added to the GVW if it is over 10k so the 900 lbs of tongue weight would leave me in the clear...(I was told this by a DOT cop when I was pulled over with a 6500 GMC chip truck). 



laws are screwwy though - 2015 F450 rated to pull 32,ooo lbs
2015 dodge rated to pull 30,000.
but I dont know how to do it legally - all these guys had was CDLs


----------



## treebilly (Oct 25, 2014)

I can plate my f-550 for 40,000 if I want. It's all in the licensing fees in Ohio. As long as I'm played for more than I weigh on the scales I'm fine. I'm only plated for 30,000 but that covers the truck with 15 yards of chips and my chipper. I used to haul a back hoe with a truck that was under cdl but was plated for 50,000 to cover the trailer and hoe. Was pulled over plenty in it but never got a weight ticket


----------



## Dillweed (Oct 25, 2014)

defensiblespace said:


> I have a 2007 dodge 3500 chip truck. My bed hold 15 yards of chips. Chips weigh about 500 lbs per yard for softwood and about 600 to 700 lbs for hardwood. We fill that box to the brim everyday and tow a bc1000 behind it with no problems. I do eventually plan on adding some airbags to help with the weight, but the truck runs and pulls that weight like a champ. I was skeptical when I bought it, but after running that truck for several months now, I say go for it.[/QUOTE


Thank you treebilly...


----------

